# And Now For Something Completely Different...



## drgoretex (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a commission for a pen for an 'art trade' with a fellow south of the border.  Free reign on design, so decided to try something cool.  

I pulled out these PR blanks when I starting brainstorming for this pen, and here's what came to me:

  BAMBOO!! 























Thanks for looking!

Ken


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it ALOT! way to go with the creativity and beautiful outcome.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty darn cooll!!!  I like these a lot!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 10, 2011)

That is totally awesome! Love the match with the design and the PR color.


----------



## dgscott (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! Keep thinking outside the box, Ken.
Doug


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude, that is SERIOUSLY awesome. PERFECT job on the execution there.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice work, as usual, Ken.

I like this pen very much, but that little opening just leaves TOO MUCH temptation for me NOT to have put a "doo dad" in the cap end LOL!

Very nicely executed!


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Oct 10, 2011)

That is very cool!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2011)

from an artistic standpoint, one of the best I've seen in a while.

From a execution standpoint, superb.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 10, 2011)

daaayum!

fantastic concept and execution.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 10, 2011)

We need a jaw dropping emoticon as this is jaw dropping.


----------



## Curly (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Rick P (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 10, 2011)

Great idea and even greater execution.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 10, 2011)

You sure did that acrylic up proud. Absolutely beautiful. Hey I have an idea. Lets have a pith in acrylic and I wanna trade with drgoretex!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 10, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> You sure did that acrylic up proud. Absolutely beautiful. Hey I have an idea. Lets have a pith in acrylic and I wanna trade with drgoretex!


 
It should count if it's made to look like wood.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cool pen. It looks like the real thing.


----------



## BSea (Oct 11, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> We need a jaw dropping emoticon as this is jaw dropping.


I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





That is a fantastic looking pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 11, 2011)

whoa! that is a great idea! and your results are stunning, very well done

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 11, 2011)

what they all said


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome pen!  Simply awesome.  Great idea and execution!!!


(on another note... some of my pens accidentally end up looking like this when I use a collet chuck and then reverse the blank to turn the other side)


----------



## Paddy (Oct 11, 2011)

Great idea, perfect work. Wow!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG that is just gorgeous. what an idea.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome pen!!! This should make the featured photo!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 11, 2011)

Ken,
I saw this on the FPN.  Fantstic job-way out of the box.


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback and kind words! 



turbowagon said:


> (on another note... some of my pens accidentally end up looking like this when I use a collet chuck and then reverse the blank to turn the other side)


 
Heh...funny you should mention that.  That's one of the reasons bamboo had been on my mind lately...the same collet chuck thing, and then it came together when I started looking at some of my blanks and daydreaming...

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## wizard (Oct 11, 2011)

*Stunning!!!*

Ken,
That has got to be the most creative and beautiful pens I have seen in a long time!!! I absolutely love it. If you are not a member yet, I would have loved to see you send that to the Pen Makers Guild. You have incredible talent!!
Regards, Doc


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 11, 2011)

I made my wife drop what she was doing and look at this one. She insisted it was real several times before I managed to stop her long enough to tell her it was a resin. And then she insisted it must have ben poured into a mold BASED ON real bamboo. I'd say you have a mission accomplished.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 11, 2011)

This is one of the neatest new concepts I have seen in a while.  I can bet that putting a shine on the recess of the cap and body was not an easy task.  Well done.


----------



## greggas (Oct 11, 2011)

nice pen design and execution...what is the blank?  Homemade?


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful Ken!!!! I have seen someone else do this, not on here, but i cant remember where. But i have to say that yours looks much better!! Great job on the design and execution!! This looks like some Alternate Briar material no?


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 11, 2011)

I do not think that pen is that great!  I just can't tell from the picture.  Send me, oh I don't know, a dozen and let me judge then!

P.S. Does anyone think he will fall for that.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 11, 2011)

That is the most Bad A** (can I do that?) pen I have ever seen.  Nice work.


----------



## burgerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Incredibly clever design!   And beautifully executed.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 11, 2011)

Absolutely WOW!!! That is a GRAND SLAM.  Great job a definite work of art.


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 12, 2011)

MADNESS! Your a genius, wow, you are my pen turning role model! Brilliant!

Charles


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 12, 2011)

Great job.  That is fantastic.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 12, 2011)

This is an amazing concept and execution. I cannot imagine how you were able to polish those little recesses in the ends. Great work. May I ask ...

1. The threads look a little short. Was that because the material didn't want to thread well? or a camera thing?
2. Did you consider putting the same kind of (more pointed) bump at the grip near the nib instead of a rounded one?


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent work.  Amazing creativity.  Surprisingly simple.


----------



## JimB (Oct 12, 2011)

That is one awesome pen.


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 12, 2011)

hewunch said:


> This is an amazing concept and execution. I cannot imagine how you were able to polish those little recesses in the ends. Great work. May I ask ...
> 
> 1. The threads look a little short. Was that because the material didn't want to thread well? or a camera thing?
> 2. Did you consider putting the same kind of (more pointed) bump at the grip near the nib instead of a rounded one?


 
Thanks very much.   

The thread tenon is pretty much the size I make it with all my pens, but as the diameter of the barrel is a bit bigger than normal, it makes the tenon look shorter.  Actually, it threaded pretty well.  Not nearly as nice as acrylic, but not bad.

As for the front/nib section, I wanted to stick with my usual shape, mostly just cuz I like it :tongue:

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## EarlD (Oct 12, 2011)

From concept to design to material selection to execution to photography and presentation this is just outstanding!  Well done.
Earl


----------



## watch_art (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey - that's MY pen!!  
And I love it.  It's gotta be one of my nicest pieces along with a couple other customs from JEB.  I've been into fountain pens for a couple years now and have made some really good art trades, but haven't kept any of the pens I traded for.  Always sold them for something better or more interesting.  THIS will stay with me forever.
:biggrin:

Here's the art I made for Ken.








And a link to my site is on the post card in my signature...

And some more shots of the pen.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?/topic/208430-dr-goretex-bamboo-and-blackwood/


















And then a shot next to my buddy's Montblanc 149 for a size comparison...


----------



## BradG (Dec 22, 2011)

another good one Ken. Can tell alot of thought and effort went into this one. great work


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the work and look of the pen.  I think Martin did one about a month ago that looked just like this...?  Great looking pen


----------

